
Full Video: Today's Y Combinator startup school  - dawie
http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/97554/Startup_School
======
pmorici
Are videos of the complete talks going to be posted some place? The recoding
on Justin.tv is spotty and incomplete.

~~~
Xichekolas
Supposedly the guys at Omnisio (<http://www.omnisio.com>) recorded everything
and will have it posted soon, although I haven't seen anything yet.

------
ajju
Half of that video is background chatter while they try to setup AV before and
between presentations, most of which are missing. While I enjoyed listening to
pg describe the moles on Trevor's head, I'd rather listen to the full talks!

------
wumi
"HackerTV is proud to be broadcasting Startup School, an all-day event that
takes place on April 19th and teaches you everything you could ever want to
know about technology startups"

that's a very hefty statement "everything you could ever want to know"

------
rodomontade
The video is pretty crummy. The VC talk loses audio. The Google intro is cut
off. Does anyone have a real "full video" of this which can be re-uploaded?

------
mynameishere
I experienced some herky-jerky technical problems while viewing that, even
though it was buffered up.

------
wenbert
does anyone have an AVI avaible for this? i am having problems with te FLV
download at Justin.tv (no sound)....

------
randomwalker
Paul Graham's talk almost made me want to cry. It starts about 1/3 of the way.
Go watch it. And remember, be good.

~~~
palish
That's a little creepy. It seems like Paul spoke about the "be good" tactic
because that tactic works, not because it's emotionally appealing.

------
richcollins
Full?

